# looking for trout fishing advice around ft.morgan...



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

anyone had success near ft.morgan fishing for trout lately??..early am, rising tide?...do yall prefer a gulp type shrimp over a mirror lure or live shrimp on a popping cork?? still learning the area with my flats boat...thanks for any help...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

As summer starts, they will be around all the platforms, especially the ones with limestone fish attractants, live shrimp will kill them. They'll also be on the points in weeks bay.


----------



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks for the advice...ok..stupid question..how do i determine which ones have the fish attractants? are u talking about the rigs in the bay?


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

long story short i had planned on fishing a redfish tournament in OB about a month ago, but it got cancelled (and i still haven't got my registration money back )..but any way since i couldn't cancel my hotel reservations, me and my fishing partner decided to stick it out and fish.. we caught limits of trout and reds 3 days in a row in fort morgan... launch at "the pines" and head west to "three rivers" fish the mouth of three rivers and the bars leading into the bay... watch for trout slicks.. we caught pretty much all ours on rattle corks with doa and even broke out the fly rods and crushed them on flies... we caught them in the morn and evening as long as the tide was moving.. hope this helps ya out.. they weren't very big all about 18" trout..


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

hewes15 said:


> thanks for the advice...ok..stupid question..how do i determine which ones have the fish attractants? are u talking about the rigs in the bay?


Yeah go to outdoor alabama on the internet and look at their map of Mobile Bay, the rigs with limestone will be marked, there are three real close to Fort Morgan. Listen to what reel dedicated is saying, he knows trout.


----------



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help...got a few fish this weekend, but the sharks were everywhere!!!!...dixey, the rigs, everywhere..grrrr...


----------



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

reel_dedicated said:


> long story short i had planned on fishing a redfish tournament in OB about a month ago, but it got cancelled (and i still haven't got my registration money back )..but any way since i couldn't cancel my hotel reservations, me and my fishing partner decided to stick it out and fish.. we caught limits of trout and reds 3 days in a row in fort morgan... launch at "the pines" and head west to "three rivers" fish the mouth of three rivers and the bars leading into the bay... watch for trout slicks.. we caught pretty much all ours on rattle corks with doa and even broke out the fly rods and crushed them on flies... we caught them in the morn and evening as long as the tide was moving.. hope this helps ya out.. they weren't very big all about 18" trout..


thanks for the advice...ive tried the 3 rivers before but i think the tide wasnt rite..im gonna try it again next time down there with my boat...are there alot of redfish tourneys in the area down there? i usually keep my boat at navy cove and then run out from there.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Started moving into three rivers with the yak around 2:30pm last saturday on an incoming high tide. We used gulp assorted shrimp and started getting bites right off the bat while slowly reeling the bait in. Think that place is full of croaker and small bait fish though. Need live shrimp next time! We headed out of the river around 4 through the south small entrance (watch out for underlying stumps here if you have a motor). That's when we noticed a small trout slick, didn't occur to me at the time that's what it was. Reeled in a couple good sized ones soon after. Good sized redfish in that area as well. Our main goal was to catch a few flatties on the sandbars near shore, but didn't work as planned that time. Any suggestions for flounder fishing in a yak, not gigging? Think we're gonna head back that way next weekend with the skiff thou. Really tiring ride with a strong south west wind from the docks. Also, beware of gators if you plan to gig or wade around in those shallows!


----------

